# Do you keep a workout journal



## yong54321 (Oct 13, 2006)

Does keeping a log necessary in weight training to gain muscle? I am just a beginner and does not have much luck in weight lifting in the past. I wonder if keeping a a log will produce result. I would appreciate if you share with me whether you need a log in weight training and how do you go about it? I find using paper log inconvenient enough in the gym or is using mobile phone software www.doitech.com/fitness a better choice? Thank you very much.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 13, 2006)

nice first post  . shouldnt this be in open chat? go to the training forum and read the stickies and post your routine.


----------



## Spud (Oct 13, 2006)

Spam spam.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Well if this is spam it wont be here for long. If not I want to make a comment and say I wouldnt say you have to keep a journal, but its best so people can critique everything you do and it helps in the long run.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

yong54321 said:


> Does keeping a log necessary in weight training to gain muscle? I am just a beginner and does not have much luck in weight lifting in the past. I wonder if keeping a a log will produce result. I would appreciate if you share with me whether you need a log in weight training and how do you go about it? I find using paper log inconvenient enough in the gym or is using mobile phone software www.I'm a fatass.com a better choice? Thank you very much.


I find all of that too inexpensive and inconvenient, so I have a Poet  Laureate follow me around and write beautiful prose about my workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I find all of that too inexpensive and inconvenient, so I have a Poet  Laureate follow me around and write beautiful prose about my workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2006)

yong54321 said:


> I find using paper log inconvenient enough in the gym



You can't spare 10 seconds to write down what you just did?  What's the problem?  Does it take away from ogling the other people?


----------



## yong54321 (Oct 15, 2006)

*thank you for your help*

thank you for all your comments, i would like to start note taking. As I have a full time job and have only 30 minutes the most a day for training, what would be a good 2 day split routine? Would appreciate for any link too. Thank you! 

Ps: reply to the last post, after doing a hard set of 8 rep, taking a pen and record the set in a notebook seems to be out of steps or breath, that is what i feel in the gym...


----------

